# Copper Thieves



## tyweb (Oct 22, 2014)

Copper thieves got on to the roof of a building we are taking over and destroyed the condensers. Is it possible to take one of the extra evaporators from inside, put it on the roof and use it as a condenser until we have funds to replace/repair?

Thanks!


----------



## lytning (Oct 29, 2014)

It might work. Maybe not very well. Give it a shot and keep us informed.


----------

